# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] θηλυκό καναρίνι

## iraklis

χαριζω θυλικο καναρινι ειχα ζεβγαρι και μοθ εφυγε ο αρσενικος οταν καθαριζα το κλουβι

----------


## mirsini_st

ηρακλη που μενεις?εχω αρσενικο και οχι θηλυκια να του βαλω....

----------


## mirsini_st

μετα την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο αν θελεις στην επιστρεφω κιολας μαζι με ενα αρσενικο απο το αλλο μου ζευγαρακι να τα χεις για του χρονου...

----------


## iraklis

εγω στις σερρες μενω εσυ?

----------


## mirsini_st

αθηνα   :sad:    !  λογω αποστασης ειναι απαγορευτικο πιστευω!

----------


## demis

Εγω ενδιαφερομαι για τη θυλικια σου. Εχω εναν αγοραρο  που ψαχνει για γυναικα! ειμαι απο Ξανθη

----------


## iraklis

μονο αν ερθεις εσυ

----------


## iraklis

τελικα θελει κανεις?

----------


## Paul

Εγω ευχαριστως να παρω το καναρινακι αλλα ειμαστε λιγο μακρια....

----------


## COMASCO

ηρακλη στειλε μου πμ γιατι υπαρχει περιπτωση να ερθω σερρες εγω...σε λιγο καιρο..περιμενω πμ

----------


## iraklis

οταν ερθεις στειλε μου ειναι καιρο μονο του και το λυπαμε κριμα ειναι εγς λεω να κανω πουλια αμα υπαρχει κανενασ που να με δωσει ενα αρσενικο θα το κρατουσα

----------


## Mariefi

Hρακλή γειά σου ! 
Από οτι βλέπω είσαι στις Σέρρες.
Εγώ στην Αθήνα...δυστυχώς...

----------


## teo24

Μαρια το μηνυμα του Ηρακλη ειναι απ τις 22-05-2012.

----------


## iraklis

παιδια το καναρινι το εδωσα εξαλου η αγγελια ειναι δυο μηνες και

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ηρακλή καλημέρα δηλαδή μετά  από ένα χρόνο που έχεις την αγγελία δεν βρήκες πουλάκι... κανένας Σερραίος ;;;

----------


## iraklis

σε σερραιο το εδωσα αλλα οχι απο το φορουμ κανενας δεν εστειλε σερραιος το εδωσα σε εναν γειτωνα

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλά έκανες αφού δεν βρήκες αρσενικό όμως για να σου δώσει εγώ λέω Ηρακλή . Συγνώμη αλλά εντυπωσιάστηκα σε ένα τέτοιο διάστημα δεν κατάφερες να βρεις ένα πουλάκι ... το δικό σου δεν πρόκοψε να σου δώσει ένα ; Καλή συνέχεια...

----------

